# Ipad3 wifi + 4G achete aux USA



## Laewy (1 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir !
j habitué aux USA, et mon pere est en visite. 
Il aimerai s acheter un ipad3 Avec 4 g ici, les prix etant moins cher. Le vendeur nous a dit que deja le 4 g ne fonctionnerai pas en France, ca on le savait, Mai's je voudrais qu il puisse utiliser un abonnement 3G Francais. 
Si j achete un ipad3 4g de AT&T aux USA, est ce possible d utiliser l iPad en France Avec un abonnement orange?


Merci 1000 fois d avance.

Laewy
uSA


----------



## Lolomaniac (1 Avril 2012)

Aucun problème


----------



## Lefenmac (1 Avril 2012)

Laewy a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> j habitué aux USA, et mon pere est en visite.
> Il aimerai s acheter un ipad3 Avec 4 g ici, les prix etant moins cher. Le vendeur nous a dit que deja le 4 g ne fonctionnerai pas en France, ca on le savait, Mai's je voudrais qu il puisse utiliser un abonnement 3G Francais.
> Si j achete un ipad3 4g de AT&T aux USA, est ce possible d utiliser l iPad en France Avec un abonnement orange?
> ...




Oui!....


----------



## jeremy57240 (9 Avril 2012)

J'ai entendu dire que l'iPad était bloqué par A&T qu'il fallait le débloquer au USA et qu'apres seulement il marcherait en France avec orange ou autre.
Qu'en est il vraiment?
Et apparemment la garantie ne fonctionnerait pas en France si tu l'achetes au USA.


----------



## Le Mascou (10 Avril 2012)

jeremy57240 a dit:


> J'ai entendu dire que l'iPad était bloqué par A&T qu'il fallait le débloquer au USA et qu'apres seulement il marcherait en France avec orange ou autre.
> Qu'en est il vraiment?
> Et apparemment la garantie ne fonctionnerait pas en France si tu l'achetes au USA.



La garantie Apple est internationale, aucun soucis de ce coté-là.

Quant à l'iPad, pourquoi ne pas l'acheter directement via un Apple Store ? Car dans ce cas, tu es sur qu'il n'y aura aucun blocage réseau ou quoi que ce soit


----------



## jeremy57240 (10 Avril 2012)

j'ai été mes renseigner dans un apple store et la personne m'a confirmé que la garantie etait international et que l'ipad est desimlocké
dc aucun soucis mm si reseau A&T au départ la sim francaise marchera sans probleme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h38 ----------

si l'ipad vient d'un apple store mm us il n'est pas bloquer? mm si tu prend A&T car sur le site apple tu dois forcement choisir un operateur.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Avril 2012)

il ne sera simlocké que si tu l'achètes subventionné... Tu le prend chez AT&T moins cher abc un abonnement et un engagement, celui-ci sera alors simlocké... dans d'autre cas, pas de soucis...


----------



## Marksanders (20 Avril 2012)

Jai mon frangin qui ma pris iPad 4g dans un apple store il me dit quil y a une puce AT&T dans est til bloquer ou desimloquer?? Car il ne mentionne pas de version nue dans les Apple stores us


----------

